# Fish ponds



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

We have 2 established ponds and we never feed over the winter.
Do others continue to feed the fish with flakes and pellets all through the winter?

Here is one of the 'ponds'










We live by the coast and my OH seems to collect boats so if they lie around for to long I make something useful out of them


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

good idea that why not they are only gonna rot

when we had a pond i never used to feed over winter


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely picture and a great idea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

The fish seems to like it and it stays really clear with no effort from us, whereas the other pond that we have got is permanently murky whatever we do to it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

it looks really good,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

We have koi and regular goldfish together, my husband keeps the fountain/filter running most of the winter except when cleaning the filter, and we feed about once a week in this weather, and hardly at all when it gets very cold/icy.


----------



## rissa (Mar 3, 2008)

We feed sinking pellets over the winter


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dad never feeds his koi or goldfish over winter,they never eat it and it just clogs the filter system


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

If you have a heated pond there is no reason why you cannot keep feeding the fish as long as the temperature is not too low.
If the water gets too cold the fishes metabolisim slows down, near to dormant so if you feed the fish the food will not be digest and the food will sit and rot in the fishes body causing death.


----------



## rissa (Mar 3, 2008)

We feed our koi sinking pellets not in the depth of winter just as its coming out of winter sorry should of made my self more clearer


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, love your pond. I never feed my 3 goldfish at all , and they have grown since last year and are fit and healthy.


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

Very cool that you have converted your boat to a pond, We also have a pond just made. I will post picture of it soon here


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a 'hole' in the garden...!!
its a novice pond so to speak..
about 14 foot long, 4 ft deep and 5 ft wide ish..
its been up and running now for 5 years.. two silly filter boxes with foam & ( what looks like) big black plastic pasta
two pumps and a waterfall..
we have a bridge going over to a decking area..
the fish are a mix of goldfish, koi & orf..
they have lived happily with no fatalities ( so far)
we dont feed at all from Nov-march in summer we feed a high protein food like medicarp..
we are getting a eazypod filter system fitted on friday..
yay.. cant wait..
neither can the fish..
will post some piccies once its all done


----------

